# Barends gänzlich verboten bei CC-Rennen?



## Tantebrisco (10. April 2011)

Bei einem CC Rennen, welches durch den RV Rostock veranstaltet wurde wurde mir durch einen Funktionär auferlegt meine Barends zu demontieren.

Kurze Barends seien ganzlich verboten, weil von Ihnen im Sturzfall erhebliche Gefahr ausginge. Barends, die einen Knick zur Mitte des Lenkers machten, und solche, die in die Griffe integriert sind seien dagegen nicht zu beanstanden.

Ich hatte die "Klassiker" Ritchey WCS verbaut, vorschriftsgemäß mit Abschlusskappen.
Ein Starter mit ähnlichen Barends wie die aus dem link:http://www.bike24.net/p113741.html durfte diese verbaut lassen.
Das Verletzungsrisiko hier sei ja nahezu nicht vorhanden...

Nach kurzer Diskussion mit dem Funktionär habe ich schlussendlich meine Barends demontiert...

Im Reglement des BDR fand ich soeben folgendes:

"Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefährdenden Anbauten oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschützte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden)"


Geht erlaubt/verboten nach Ermessen des Funktionärs?



Sportliche Grüße aus Rostock...


----------



## eierspeiss (10. April 2011)

Was is der Funktionär(wenn ich das Wort schon höre...) im Hauptberuf? Gartengestalter???

Was ich weis sind Barends zb. bei der UCI erlaubt.


"Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefährdenden Anbauten oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschützte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden)"

Steht genau so im Regelbuch?

Finde das ist eine Ermässensfrage die einzig der Fahrer allein entscheiden darf und kann!
Ganz ehrlich, wen oder was willst damit aufspiessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (10. April 2011)

Das ist doch lächerlich. Wenn Endkappen verwendet werden, sind Barends nicht zu beanstanden.


----------



## eierspeiss (10. April 2011)

es geht ja hier auch um Barends und nicht um Doping oder versteckte E-Motoren.

und den Rotstift kannst du dir sparen.Hatten wir in der Grundschule schon.....

selber Goldig


----------



## Tantebrisco (10. April 2011)

Naja-

dass ich mit einer falschen Lenkbewegung ganze Ortschaften ausradieren kann war mir bereits bewusst, aber das dies an den Barends liegt, war selbst mir neu;-)

Ich habe mich jedenfalls drüber genug aufgeregt. Die Barends sind schon wieder am Bike montiert und bleiben auch ab sofort dort, wo sie sind bzw. hingehören.

Den BDR habe ich mal angeschrieben, wie die Passage aus dem Reglement auszulegen ist und werde mich in Zukunft darauf berufen.
Das heutige Rennen, welches auch sonst schwach bis sehr schwach durchorganisiert war ist für nächstes Jahr aus meinem Kalender gestrichen...

So far...


----------



## elrond (10. April 2011)

Das scheint ja ein ganz motivierter Funktionär gewsen zu sein aber auch nicht besonders helle. Zeig ihm das nächste mal einfach  diese Fotos:


----------



## zuki (11. April 2011)

Es sollten die Wettkampfbestimmungen des BDR ausreichen um den Mann zu wiederlegen:

Die Lenkerbreite darf in Cross Country Rennen maximal 65 cm betragen.

Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefährdenden Anbauten
oder Komponenten haben (z. B. *offene und ungeschützte Lenker- oder Vorbauenden*).


----------



## koebi (11. April 2011)

Ja, dann baut mal alle Eure Kettenblätter ab, denn die sind wirklich scharfkantig...

Gruß,
koebi


----------



## C21 (11. April 2011)

> Ja, dann baut mal alle Eure Kettenblätter ab, denn die sind wirklich scharfkantig...


Genau das hätte ich dem Funktionär an den Kopf geworfen, um ihn dann zu fragen ob ich vielleicht auch noch die Bremsscheiben demontieren soll, wenn die rotieren und da ein Finger.......oder ich nehm einfach die Speichen aus dem Laufrad......
Wenn er dann immer noch nicht kapiert, dass SEINE Regelauslegung gegen die allgemeingültige Regelung ist.....dann ist dem wohl nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ich wäre an deiner Stelle nicht gefahren und hätte das Startgeld mit Hinweis auf die BDR und UCI Regel zurückgefordert incl. einem zusätzlichen Beschwerdebrief über genau diesen Funktionär an den BRD.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (12. April 2011)

also ich fahre selbst Bundesliga rennen und kann euch nur zustimmen, barends sind erlaubt...letztes jahr bin ich mit den Canyon bar-endy gefahren (baugleich mit wcs) hat keiner was gesagt, dieses Jahr starte ich mit den Ergongriffen die auch die Carbon barends dranhaben da wirs auch keiner was sagen, wo man halt nur drauf achten sollte ich das die ortnungsgemäß nen deckel drauf haben...

Ich musste demletzt für die rennen meine Sponsoren anmelden und da meinte einer vom LV RPL, das es mitlerweile kaum noch regeln im MTB-Rennsport gibt...einfach fahren und nen netten brief an den BDR...das sind die letzten schwachköpfe ich habe am we münsingen und die sind bis jetzt nicht in der lage mir meine Lizenz zu zu senden....


----------

